
Structorizer: Nassi-Shneiderman diagrams - based2
http://structorizer.fisch.lu/
======
seabird
I had to make these as part of an introductory programming class in college,
using this specific software.

I'm not sure if it's a shortcoming of the software or the overall idea of an
NS chart/diagram, but boy, these suck. We were using Java in the class I had
to write them for, and a lot of ideas weren't smoothly represented with these
charts. They were a pain in the ass more than anything, and I have no idea why
I would painstakingly rewrite the program in an overly verbose chart when I
could just be writing the program and properly commenting it.

